# 2009 Rabbit 2.5l DIY intake



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well guys, i didnt want to spend 250+ dollars on an intake so i decided that my car being an 2009 with no MAF i could easily make one myself. So here is a list of parts, prices and where to get them. I have noticed quite the increase in power between my CAI and my USP test pipe. The car pulls HARD from 3000rpms-redline and man does it get there quick. Hope some of you might benefit from this. I am very sure that you pre-2009 guys could easily do this with all the same parts, maybe an extra coupler or 2 and some extra clamps. So here it is
Parts List:
Carbonio Vent pipe- $45 bucks and yes its carbon fiber. This is the piece that you need to hook up the 2 vent/evap hoses. Call Carbonio and tell them you have one of their intakes and need a replacement for whatever reason. They will gladly ship you one i think 10 bucks shipping.
http://www.carbonio.com 
Couplers, clamps, Etc. you will need the following from http://www.siliconeintakes.com -
1- 3.0" Silicone 45deg elbow $16.99
1- 3.0" Silicone 90deg elbow $16.99
1- 3.0" Silicone Straight coupler $6.99
6- T-bolt clamps for 3" silicone parts $15.60
The t-bolts could be substituted for hose clamps for a cheaper way to go, i just dont trust them on an intake. Your call.
You will need a 3" air filter. I chose an Amsoil Dry filter costs about $40. You can go cheap but hey its your engine, i like mine the way it is.
Finally you will need two feet of 3" OD x 2.870" ID x .065" wall thickness tube 6061-t6 aluminum. I got a 4' piece from http://www.speedymetals.com . Cost: $26.31 shipped.
The only other thing you will need is a piece of aluminum or steel sheet metal to make a bracket to hold the filter down in the fender. Very easy to make you can use a scrap you have hangin around. 
Here are the pics of the finished product ill explain everything under them. 
























You can see from the pictures how you basically need to piece everything together, its pretty straight forward. the piece of aluminum from the 45deg elbow to the 90deg elbow is approx 9" long. the 90deg is used to turn under the headlight and place the filter in the fender pocket. the piece between the 90deg and the filter is approx 4" long. 

I removed the inner fender liner ( like 8 torx screws) to make life easier. inside the fender pocket there is a stud already there, thats where you attatch the bracket. Ill get my good camera tomorow and take some pics inside the fender well and some better quality photos. All together shipping included this project cost me a total of about $180 bucks, and you have the pride to tell people that you made it yourself. Also it will be in my opinion a better fit than an aftermarket intake. I already had the filter from my old civic so that was a freebie, but i added it into the equation. hose clamps instead of t clamps will save you about 10 bucks. And boy does it sound mean (when i can hear it over the exhaust). Ill get some more pictures up over the weekend. I hope this can help some 2.5 ers. Any questions feel free to ask, and if you live in or around Southern NH i would be willing to help put it together for the cheap cost of a 6 pack . Enjoy


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Well done!
But, you said "no MAF"?
How is that? 
It seems to me that there is a MAF.
Please, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (zucchini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zucchini* »_Well done!
But, you said "no MAF"?
How is that? 
It seems to me that there is a MAF.
Please, correct me if I am wrong.


No MAF on the 09.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

So, what system does it have for air flow control?
Do you know how does it work?
Thanks


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (zucchini)*

They have a MAP (manifold air pressure) sensor. thus why there are no flashes for the 2009 2.5's yet


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, they went back to MAP, and perhaps a air intake temperature sensor.
Now I see.
Thanks


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

map sensor, like the old 1.8t. senses manifold pressure instead of air flow. my 09 is the same way. maf's are problematic i'm happy to see it gone.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_map sensor, like the old 1.8t.

Which 1.8T......there were none with a MAP sensor. What VW called a MAP sensor in the 1.8Ts was the "trust sensor" or "charge air pressure sensor" in the intercooler to measure boost pressure. It never measured the manifold absolute pressure which a true MAP sensor does. Which the CBUA and CBTA does.
I wish VW did this from the get go. MAP sensors are so much more tune friendly like in the Dodge/Chrystler turbo 2.5 motors. My buddy used to have a turbo minivan with a 5 speed and that thing was retarded. He got rid of it cause it was breaking too many axles, and got a Omni GLH turbo. Pulling the motor in the Omni and putting the built mini van motor into the Omni


_Modified by CorradoG602 at 3:51 PM 10-11-2009_


----------

